# Yesterday's Ride



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey everyone, just thought I would share with a bit about yesterday's ride with ARIVAS. We met at the first booth at 8:00 with two other friends who signed on at the last minute and started climbing towards El Pantano, we reached it after 40 minutes and kept going towards the summit of the San Miguel where we planned to come down the other side.

I took the 5 Spot and besides being out of shape, I was feeling its weight on the climb. Anyway, after 2 1/2 endless hours of climbing we reached the summit. ARIVAS climbs like a goat, I should have thrown a rope around his seatpost and have me pulled, I mean he is FAST. 

Then, finally, came the descent. I am really loving the Coil-Pike combination on the Spot, its really taking my descending skills to another level. Yesterday was just point and shoot, and cornering was soooo nice!!! At one point I reached 52 Kph on the fireroad, enough to have some aerodinamic issues with my choice of clothes!! 

It was great to ride with ARIVAS, we should definately do this more often :thumbsup: 

PS no pictures (but who wants an elevation graph?)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice report.... shame about the pics, but I haven't been posting pics, so no problem.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Here are the pictures!*

Things being a litle hectic around here with lots of things to do befor my trip, and plaicing the downpayment of my next frame... not mtb so won't talk about it around here!

Hey Mada it was nice riding with you and your friends! That spot surely glides on the descents, besides you being quite skillfull on the downhill part, I mean, I could only heve a glimpse of you and the spot once on the way down! Nice ride!

El Rivas
ps. don't know how the STEP climbs manage look flat on the pictures...!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome pictures ARIVAS. Soooo, what are you getting? Road bike? Orbea? You have my interest!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas looks like he is being crucified :lol:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> arivas looks like he is being crucified :lol:


Very true :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> arivas looks like he is being crucified :lol:


Well... he told me he was about to buy a Motolite, so maybe he told Mada about it....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Awesome pictures ARIVAS. Soooo, what are you getting? Road bike? Orbea? You have my interest!


Me 2 want a roadie.... Merida has some nice ones not that expensive...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

nice pics guys! :thumbsup:



> ps. don't know how the STEP climbs manage look flat on the pictures...!


I also hate how the perspective usually makes the steeps look flat...

Here's my ride report from last sunday, in case you want to take a look 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=316658


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Me 2 want a roadie.... Merida has some nice ones not that expensive...


Merida... You Spesh fanboy...

Get a Giant. Good enough for Jan (when he rode one), good enough for me... would you want to go cheap.

If you have some cash laying around, get a De Rosa. Pinarello and Colnago are sooo "supermarket" nowadays. Everybody has one...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Merida... You Spesh fanboy...
> 
> Get a Giant. Good enough for Jan (when he rode one), good enough for me... would you want to go cheap.
> 
> If you have some cash laying around, get a De Rosa. Pinarello and Colnago are sooo "supermarket" nowadays. Everybody has one...


I agree, Giants are good value, I have the same one that I got in 2000, too bad it only gets used 2 times a year...  I'm scared to ride on the road lately. Did you read about the thriatlete that got SHOT in the Acapulco highway????  

It used to be that idiots just threw things at you... now they are shooting at cyclists. No more road for me, no way...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I agree, Giants are good value, I have the same one that I got in 2000, too bad it only gets used 2 times a year...  I'm scared to ride on the road lately. Did you read about the thriatlete that got SHOT in the Acapulco highway????
> 
> It used to be that idiots just threw things at you... now they are shooting at cyclists. No more road for me, no way...


Yeah, also hearing about roadies kidnapped on the Ciclopista are not rare news.

That not accounting for the idiots that throw things at you, slap your arse if you're a girl (some idiot did that to one of my cousins, she was training tri), open the doors when you're passing by, etc.

OTOH and oddly, roadies here in Mexico seem to have less attitude than most MTB'ers. You only need to show up with a bike and willing to ride for them to get you in their ride group, no matter your bike, dressing, equipment, etc... try that with some MTB'ers...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get the fvck out of here, go to roadbikereview.com you weiners....


Jeez...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Get the fvck out of here, go to roadbikereview.com you weiners....
> 
> Jeez...


What?? Don't you do road?? Pu$$y.... road it's boring, but it ain't easy, at least not for wimps.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

just to bring the thread back to MTB

full shot


crown


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> What?? Don't you do road?? Pu$$y.... road it's boring, but it ain't easy, at least not for wimps.


Oh yeah its super fun to do road. You are just a weight weenie, lycra spandex user who gets run over, kidnapped or shot and smell car fumes most of the time while you block the highway in which fellow MTB'ers are trying to use to reach the mountains...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Oh yeah its super fun to do road. You are just a weight weenie, lycra spandex user who gets run over, kidnapped or shot and smell car fumes most of the time while you block the highway in which fellow MTB'ers are trying to use to reach the mountains...


HE IS LIYING! HE IS A CLOSET ROADIE!

To quote his excact words: 
Tacubaya: "Mi llanta de atras ya esta pelona"
Ritopc: "Por?"
Tacubaya: "Esque la uso mucho en la calle"
Me:  inchi roadie...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

zzzzzzOMG I HAVE BEEN DISCOVERED


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its fun to ride to the grocery shop btw


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> just to bring the thread back to MTB


Show off ... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Now THAT's a fork for men!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Oh yeah its super fun to do road. You are just a weight weenie, lycra spandex user who gets run over, kidnapped or shot and smell car fumes most of the time while you block the highway in which fellow MTB'ers are trying to use to reach the mountains...


You haven't been to proper places... 

Actually, you can get run over, shot and breathing fumes ALL OVER mexico city... hell, you can block Reforma too with no much of a reason...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Show off ...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now THAT's a fork for men!!!


then what is the 66 for? chuck norris?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Show off ...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now THAT's a fork for men!!!


:thumbsup: thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> then what is the 66 for? chuck norris?


correct.. chuck norris only rides a 66


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> then what is the 66 for? chuck norris?


Chuck went ghey last year, you guys aren't up to date. Sorry to be the one giving the bad news.

Anything touched/said/implied/thought/done/imagined by Chuck is ghey now... That included the 66.

It's XC Macho a la AM Hot Rodded or Z1 or DH Macho a la 888.

Anything in between is emo.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Chuck went ghey last year, you guys aren't up to date. Sorry to be the one giving the bad news.
> 
> Anything touched/said/implied/thought/done/imagined by Chuck is ghey now... That included the 66.
> 
> ...


:lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Chuck went ghey last year, you guys aren't up to date. Sorry to be the one giving the bad news.
> 
> Anything touched/said/implied/thought/done/imagined by Chuck is ghey now... That included the 66.
> 
> ...


Your mom is emo.

Sorry I could avoid it...

AM's and Z1's are pure gheyness, that is why they are dissapearing from Marzocchi line HA HA LOOSER!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Your mom is emo.


Well, my mom's a woman... she should be emo. 

Bright kid... 



tacubaya said:


> AM's and Z1's are pure gheyness, that is why they are dissapearing from Marzocchi line HA HA LOOSER!!!!


55's are ghey as 66's are... period. Material for posers only.

AM's are ghey... Hot Rodded AM's NOT.

Mine is a Hot Rodded one, btw...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well, my mom's a woman... she should be emo.
> 
> Bright kid...
> 
> ...


Heres a pic of warp during his childhood:


From left to right:
warp mom
warp (before he had a sex change operation)
warp ^2


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Heres a pic of warp during his childhood:
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> ...


You look like that... And Tacu too... and you guys are still in your childhood...

Don't worry, childhood is an ill that cures with time. Been there, done that.

Those mornings when you're hangover and can't remember why something in your low-low back is hurting will go away.... be patient.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> You look like that... And Tacu too... and you guys are still in your childhood...
> 
> Don't worry, childhood is an ill that cures with time. Been there, done that.
> 
> Those mornings when you're hangover and can't remember why something in your low-low back is hurting will go away.... be patient.


Sooooo predictable Warp, you need to modernize a bit


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sooooo predictable Warp, you need to modernize a bit


...mhhh... ok....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Well, my mom's a woman... she should be emo.
> 
> Bright kid...


:madman:

You havent seen a emo chick right? :skep: :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> :madman:
> 
> You havent seen a emo chick right? :skep: :lol:


Mmhhh... maybe... Would she look like my mom?? 

*LOLZ!!! *

(that's a bit more modern, right??  )


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Mmhhh... maybe... Would she look like my mom??
> 
> *LOLZ!!! *
> 
> (that's a bit more modern, right??  )


Not really....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Mmhhh... maybe... Would she look like my mom??
> 
> *LOLZ!!! *
> 
> (that's a bit more modern, right??  )


LOLZ is soo 2006  Talking like ganstah is the shizzle dizzle ma nizzle. Keepin it real dawg


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> LOLZ is soo 2006  Talking like ganstah is the shizzle dizzle ma nizzle. Keepin it real dawg


That is sooooo "FoShizzle"... and that's soo 2004 in my book...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

This thread is really inmature. I'm going to the Turner forum to have some serious and constructive conversations with grown-ups...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> This thread is really fun but I'm going to the Turner forum to have some cyber sex with long-beard grown-ups...


Have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Just a small incursion in this derrailed (but fun!) thread...*

El Mada: I'm getting a roadie, a merida hfs 906, carbon seatstay and fork, nice color, my size and got a really good ofer in the frame; to dress the frame I'm going with Campagnolo centaur (with chorus cranks 53/39...?) and campy wheels. I was in the intention of getting a Pinarello Galileo but for the money I would be getting "less" in components/wheels than in the merida frame; there is a Pinarello dealer in Mexico but for what they are asking for the Galileo you could fly to Chicago, stay at the Hilton for the weekend and buy the top and most expensive Pinarelllo frame... quite stupid.
Warp: Titus? Mmmm... no, I think I'll stay on the Turner, yes I know it's my loss but... well whatever, no Titus for me! Although riding in the road might get scary at times I already do plenty of that, I prefer to take my chances, ride and hope for ... whatever may be! I think that about a month ago a biker was killed by a cab in the last stretch of the route I usually take home; just that day, for some reason I didn't ride. Sometimes you are just luky.
Roberto: Hope everything goes right with your recovery, keep riding and the good spirits!
545/Tacu: Well, although it seems I was being crucified it was more like trying to etretch, there is a very hard/technical strectch of rocky road just previous to the spot where we were resting, after all that climbing that strip is really hard! Hope you had a nice day at Axosco and hope to ride with you when I come back!
Crisillo: Hope you can ride with us one of this days, nice fork you got there is this for the Yeti?

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

yup, he's a roadie wannabe



545cu4ch said:


> HE IS LIYING! HE IS A CLOSET ROADIE!
> 
> To quote his excact words:
> Tacubaya: "Mi llanta de atras ya esta pelona"
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> yup, he's a roadie wannabe


Buaaa 

Do you know the BB size?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Buaaa
> 
> Do you know the BB size?


not yet, but i will soon


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> Crisillo: Hope you can ride with us one of this days, nice fork you got there is this for the Yeti?
> 
> El Rivas


YESSIR!!!!!! :thumbsup: The Pike's got some competition :ihih:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Have fun :thumbsup:


Tacu: what are you, 16???


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> El Mada: I'm getting a roadie, a merida hfs 906, carbon seatstay and fork, nice color, my size and got a really good ofer in the frame; to dress the frame I'm going with Campagnolo centaur (with chorus cranks 53/39...?) and campy wheels. I was in the intention of getting a Pinarello Galileo but for the money I would be getting "less" in components/wheels than in the merida frame; there is a Pinarello dealer in Mexico but for what they are asking for the Galileo you could fly to Chicago, stay at the Hilton for the weekend and buy the top and most expensive Pinarelllo frame... quite stupid.


You know, its incredible how Mexican importers want to make a killing with the bikes they bring... they should be thinking about volume!!!

On the other hand, road frames are getting ridiculously expensive, considering that a similarly priced mountain bike has much more technology and that the performance improvement between a low end and high end mountain bike is exponentially bigger than between the sime type of road bikes.

I don't think I would feel much improvement by changing my 7 year old road bike, where as I wouldn't think a mountain bike that old could even compare to the new offerings...

Anyway, thats my rant...



arivas said:


> Warp: Titus? Mmmm... no, I think I'll stay on the Turner, yes I know it's my loss but... well whatever, no Titus for me!


Someone here know about bikes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Agree with much of your rant, but I think that their "business model" is just compliant with the mexican way of doing busines... 
Although road bikes are really not that revolutionary it's interesting the way they are working with materials, CF, bonding agents, alloys, etc. they give more historical data for future designs; mechanicaly for me at least the campy ultra torque seems quite clever... but yep, I don't think there is such a big difference betwen the low and high end, staying in the middle seems like a more sensible bet for me at least!
Titus is a good bike, but for me the Turner is a lot better...

El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Agree with much of your rant, but I think that their "business model" is just compliant with the mexican way of doing busines...
> Although road bikes are really not that revolutionary it's interesting the way they are working with materials, CF, bonding agents, alloys, etc. they give more historical data for future designs; mechanicaly for me at least the campy ultra torque seems quite clever... but yep, I don't think there is such a big difference betwen the low and high end, staying in the middle seems like a more sensible bet for me at least!
> Titus is a good bike, but for me the Turner is a lot better...
> 
> El Rivas


Nahh... the only good bike that company starts with a 'T' is Turbo... anything else are just copycats...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Tacu: what are you, 16???


17, and I am much older mentally than you are


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 17, and I am much older mentally than you are


I ain't gonna argue on that...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You know, its incredible how Mexican importers want to make a killing with the bikes they bring... they should be thinking about volume!!!
> 
> On the other hand, road frames are getting ridiculously expensive, considering that a similarly priced mountain bike has much more technology and that the performance improvement between a low end and high end mountain bike is exponentially bigger than between the sime type of road bikes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, share the feeling... it's dumb how they treat us customers here in Mexico. Screw them... I'll take my orders from overseas whenever I can.

There was a time I used to support them, but I feel no love back. Only time I bought a new bike was here at a LBS and time later I felt ripped.

It was next to impossible to get any spares for the thing, even though they were the main distributor... WTF??



elmadaleno said:


> Someone here know about bikes!!! :thumbsup:


Yeah, me... Thank you, Mada. 

Come on... we've been over that page before... Arivas, I meant the thing about the Titus as a joke on the Cricifixion thing 545 mentioned... No need to get sensitive about it.

Turner, Titus, Ventana, Knolly, Canfield, etc... once you go over the 1500 bucks for a frame, it's a real wash and just a matter of personal taste (*WARNING - JOKE:* or lack of, if you choose a Turner  )

Buying a bike at this level it's pretty much like buying a condom... It's more about the fit than the real performance. All Condoms/high end bikes work pretty much the same, but it's the fit what makes a great ride.

There's not such thing like a "best bike than this other" at that level. No bike is perfect.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> There's not such thing like a "best bike than this other" at that level. No bike is perfect.


Yes, but these forums are boring without a good beyotch-fight now and then!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Yes, but these forums are boring without a good beyotch-fight now and then!!  :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I ain't gonna argue on that...


ooo warp, tacubaya is going to be 18 before than meee...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> ooo warp, tacubaya is going to be 18 before than meee...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crap, I'm screwed now...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Crap, I'm screwed now...


You have 1 whole year to prepare yourself mentally


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> You have 1 whole year to prepare yourself mentally


Or to move to another country....


----------

